# Welcher Gehäuselüfter



## Darkseth (10. Mai 2017)

*Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Gibt es aktuelle P/L geheimtipps für 140mm gehäuselüfter?


Würde meinem Fractal Design Define R5 gerne nen dritten Lüfter spendieren (nen zweiter in der Front, einsaugend), damit die Graka (GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X) mehr Frischluft bekommt, ohne dass der vordere Lüfter zu heftig aufdrehen muss. Und evtl für etwas überdruck im Gehäuse.


Weiß da gar nicht wie sehr ich hier auf statischen Druck oder Luftvolumen achten muss... Bzw was zu bevorzugen ist. Da das gehäuse ja auch nen staubfilter in der Front hat, und der Lüfter nicht gerade "freie Bahn" beim luft bewegen.


Wichtig ist mir aber, dassder Lüfter möglichst leise ist. bzw, bemessen an der Kühlleistung sehr Leise ist.


Aktuell laufen die werksseitig installierten gehäuselüfter mit 500 rpm, die dann unter Last je nach CPU Temperatur auf 600-800 rpm hochdrehen.

Ist leider etwas blöd die regeln zu lassen, da die CPU bei jedem Game ne andere Auslastung und Temperatur hat. Und Gehäuselüfter an die GPU Temperatur koppeln geht ja leider nur bei ner Asus Strix gpu, die solche Anschlüsse hat.


Der dritte Lüfter wird wegen der Lautstärke wohl keine 4-stellige rpm marke erreichen, sondern eher bei 550-800 rpm laufen, höher nur bei hohen Temperaturen.
Bzw, 1000 rpm~ wäre auch okay, solange es dabei leiser ist, als der GPU lüfter. (der da wohl 1400-1500 rpm haben dürfte, im extremfall, meist aber <1400).


In der PCGH wird der Enermax T.B. Silenve 140mm als P/L Tipp geführt: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt's sinnvollere? (besonders im Hinblick aufs Gehäuse oder so).
Oder fürs Design nen dritten von den gehäuselüftern: Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Oder nen Noctua Redux? Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder in nen BeQuiet investieren? be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Wie wird denn eigentlich die CPU gekühlt. Generell bedeuten mehr Lüfter auch mehr Lärm. Wenn du also wilIst, dass die Grafikkartenlüfter leiser werden, dann wird da wohl ein dritter Gehäuselüfter nicht viel bewirken. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es keine besonderen Unterschiede geben sollte, solange du noch die mitgelieferten Lüfter drin hast. Für das Gehäuse brauchst du keinen hohen Druck, eher wie viel Luft bewegt wird spielt eine Rolle, wenn der Lüfter langsam dreht.

Wenn nicht gespielt wird, schalten die GPU-Lüfter eh aus. Stört dich die Lautstärke dann auch noch? Netzteil, Gehäuse oder CPU-Lüfter am lautesten?

Erstmal wäre es wichtig zu ermitteln wie schnell sich die GPU-Lüfter tatsächlich drehen. Dann heizt du die CPU auf, zb mit prime95 und stellst die GPU-Lüfter auf die Drehzahl, welche sie tatsächlich erreichen und nicht "haben dürften". Dann stoppst du prime95 wieder, die CPU-Tempertatur und die Lüfterdrehzahlen (CPU und Gehäuse) gehen runter. Damit weißt du schon mal, was dich am meisten nervt und wie sich in etwa die Temperaturen verhalten.

Man könnte auch die beiden vorhanden Gehäuselüfter gegen 2 andere tauschen, das wäre zumindest in der Kombination mit dem zerofan der GPU für die Lautstärke am besten. Kommt aber auf deine CPU-Kühlung an.


Auch mal hier rein lunzen: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Ist leider etwas blöd die regeln zu lassen, da die CPU bei jedem Game ne andere Auslastung und Temperatur hat. Und Gehäuselüfter an die GPU Temperatur koppeln geht ja leider nur bei ner Asus Strix gpu, die solche Anschlüsse hat.



Also wenn du die Gehäuselüfter von der GPU regeln lassen willst, solltest du dir die Lüftersteuerung Grid+ V2 von NZXT mal anschauen. Ich habe nun GPU geregelte Gehäuselüfter...


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Vieles bei diesen Lüftern ist auch wieder sehr subjektiv:

dem einen ist der beQuiet Pure Wings 2 (die auch in meinen Ohren schon sehr leise sind) leise genug, dem anderen die Noiseblockern eLoop B-14PS bei 500 U/min zu laut. Du musst für dich entscheiden, was dir wichtig ist.

Die am häufigst genannten Marken bei wirklich performanten sowie leisen Lüftern sind beQuiet, Noiseblocker sowie Noctua. 

Da gibt es dann noch andere Vorteile wie die Leistungsaufnahme, wo aus meiner Sicht die Noctua am besten abschneiden ergo man kann mehrere von denen über einen Anschluss am MB steuern.


Immer schwierig, in dem vom Vorredner verlinkten Lüfter-Roundup findest du ein paar nackte Zahlen, allerdings hast du nicht die Ohren des Testers


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Die eloop sind meist dann zu laut, wenn sie vorne reinsaugend montiert sind, das mögen sie gar nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Immer schwierig, in dem vom Vorredner verlinkten Lüfter-Roundup findest du ein paar nackte Zahlen, allerdings hast du nicht die Ohren des Testers


Braucht er doch auch gar nicht. Schließlich gibt es Geräuschaufnahmen zur groben Orientierung


----------



## Darkseth (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Gehäuselüfter von der GPU regeln lassen willst, solltest du dir die Lüftersteuerung Grid+ V2 von NZXT mal anschauen. Ich habe nun GPU geregelte Gehäuselüfter...


Hab es heute endlich geschafft SpeedFan zu konfigurieren  Jetzt kann der das auch so ^^



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Die eloop sind meist dann zu laut, wenn sie vorne reinsaugend montiert sind, das mögen sie gar nicht


Hab ich auch schon gehört.
Plan B wäre, den hinteren Gehäuselüfter nach vorne zu stecken, und dann den eLoop (falls es der werden sollte) nach hinten. Kann er da seine stärke ausspielen?




teachmeluv schrieb:


> Vieles bei diesen Lüftern ist auch wieder sehr subjektiv:
> 
> dem einen ist der beQuiet Pure Wings 2 (die auch in meinen Ohren schon sehr leise sind) leise genug, dem anderen die Noiseblockern eLoop B-14PS bei 500 U/min zu laut. Du musst für dich entscheiden, was dir wichtig ist.
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht... ^^

meine Frage ist eher so gemeint, dass ich nicht Lüfter A für 15€ kaufen will, wenn es nen Lüfter B gibt, der für 16€ ne schippe Leiser ist, bei mehr Kühlleistung oder so. Bzw absicherung, dass ich keinen Fehlkauf tätige, oder an der falschen stelle 4€ spare oder so 


Meine Tendenz geht aktuell zum Fractal Dynamic GP 14, weil ich den ja auch schon 2 mal im gehäuse hab, und der wohl vom Design am besten passt. Und ich  mit den Lüftern zufrieden bin (also mich stört da nix, wenn sie gedrosselt sind. Kein schleifen/rattern oder so).

Oder für hinten: Phanteks PH-F140SP weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Noctua sowie beQuiet. Die eLoops sind mir für die Leistung einfach zu teuer. Das Design ist mir auch egal, da mein Gehäuse aufgrund von Schalldämmung immer geschlossen ist.

Die Noctua NF-12 PWM waren hier meine Wahl sowie die Silent Wings 2 von beQuiet. Zweitere sind allerdings nur noch in 90 oder 82mm neu zu bekommen, die Silent Wings 3 sind aber ebenso zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuelle P/L geheimtipps für 140mm gehäuselüfter?
> 
> 
> Würde meinem Fractal Design Define R5 gerne nen dritten Lüfter spendieren (nen zweiter in der Front, einsaugend), damit die Graka (GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X) mehr Frischluft bekommt, ohne dass der vordere Lüfter zu heftig aufdrehen muss. Und evtl für etwas überdruck im Gehäuse.


Mein Tipp: Bau die beiden originalen nach vorne und regel sie von 300-600 U/min.
Hinten ein Fractal Design HF 14 mit 300-700 U/min. Dann fördern beide Bereiche,
also rein und raus, ungefähr die gleiche Menge und es bleibt geräuscharm bei guter
Belüftung. Das ist meine Erfahrung mit dem R5 und mit den Lüftern. Je nach Länge
der Grafikkarte bringt auch ein dritter einblasender Lüfter etwas, wenn man oben
die Dämmplatten behalten will.  

Der eLoop ist auch was feines, hat aber eine recht hohe Minfestdrehzahl in der PWM
Variante. Unter 400U/min bekomme ich ihn mit 0% Signal nicht. Das ist leise, aber
der lauteste Lüfter. Für Silent ist der HF-14 besser geeignet, den bekomme ich mit
spannungsreduzier Kabel (MSI Board mit nur 6-12V Steuerung)  auf 250-800 U/min.

Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Darkseth schrieb:


> Plan B wäre, den hinteren Gehäuselüfter nach vorne zu stecken, und dann den eLoop (falls es der werden sollte) nach hinten. Kann er da seine stärke ausspielen?


Ja, das funktioniert, nur der CPU-Kühler sollte möglich 30-40mm entfernt sein, ebenso
stört ein Lüftewr hinten am Kühlkörper. Ideal harmoniert z.B. mein kompakter Scythe
Fuma mit dem eLoop hinten. Der HF-14 macht aber alles eine Spur besser, ist aber nur
mir 3-PIN Steuerung anzuschließen. Welches Board hast Du?

So war das schon ganz gut als Zwischenschritt, inzwischen mit neuem Kühler und HF-14
hinten ist es im idle ein Quentchen ruhiger, ohne unter Leistung wärmer oder lauter zu sein.
Der eLoop ist schon klasse, nach oben raus ist der HF-14 nicht besser.
Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...es-minimalen-faltrechners-20160831_153326.jpg


----------



## Darkseth (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Geht nicht  Die Installierten gehäuselüfter gehen laut Bios (das testet die lüfter durch) erst ab 36-42% los, das sind etwa 450-500 rpm~. Finde das aber mehr als leise genug.
Wobei.. mit Speedfan geht es auch schon niedriger. Finde ich aber eig unötig :o Naja mal sehen.

Warum der Venturi statt den Dynamic? Produktvergleich Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 weiß, Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 | Geizhals Deutschland
Wegen dem bemessen an der Drehzahl sehr hohem Airflow?


Hab ein Asus Z170 VIII Ranger,  mit einem Thermalright Macho HR02 Rev. B (Lüfter auf der Ram seite, hinten keiner, außer der vom Gehäuse)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Warum der Venturi statt den Dynamic?


Weil der Venturi bei derselben Drehzahl erheblich mehr Luftstrom erzeugt, als die Dynamics.
Der Kabelbinder hat dazu einen umfangreichen Test gemacht, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Das Ziel ist immer, die Lüfter so langsam wie möglich drehen zu lassen, und dabei gerade genug
Luftstrom zu erzeugen, dass es im Gehäuse möglichst kühl bleibt, also unter 5°C-10°C Temperatur-
erhöhung.  Die Dynamics sind schon ganz gut, da klackert nix und die Lagerung ist leise genug.
Für idle reicht das. Wenn man aber 400W Abwärme abführen will, muss schon etwas Luft durch
das Gehäuse strömen, und genau da ist der Venturi weit vorne.


----------



## Darkseth (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Ja, das hab ich mir gedacht ^^" Hab mir mal spontan den Venturi bestellt, kommt morgen an. Bin dann mal gespannt, ob das zur aktuellen Konfiguration  nen Unterschied macht.
Aber die Lautstärke kommt doch dann vom Luftstrom selbst oder? Weil ich bei höheren Drehzahlen ja primär den Luftstrom selbst wahrnehme, nicht die Lüfter.

Sprich, wenn der Venturi mit 750 rpm so viel Luft bewegt, wie der Dynamic mit 980 rpm, wäre der venturi mit 750 rpm nicht ähnlich laut wie der Dynamic mit 980 rpm?

Oder ist das ein Milchmädchengedanke von mir, und der venturi bewegt bei gleicher Lautstärke mehr Luft?

Na bei mir sind es "nur" 300w  meine 1080 lass ich eher mit etwas Undervolting laufen, als mit Overclocking.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

So lange das Lager nicht letzte Grütze ist (Schleifen, Ticken, Knarzen, Rattern etc.), hört man ab einem gewissen Punkt wie gesagt nur noch den Luftstrom.
Je nachdem gegen welche Barrieren man den Lüfter schaufeln lässt, ist das eine Modell etwas effizienter als das andere. Bei moderaten Drehzahlen fallen solche Effekte jedoch nur geringfügig auf. In der Regel gleicht es sich an, so lange man keine Extremfälle betrachtet.

Bei sehr offenen Aufbauten mit wenig Luftwiderstand sind natürlich die Venturi HF am besten. Bei stärkerem Gegendruck, z.B. bei engmaschigen Filtern oder Kühlkörpern, haben tendenziell dann druckstärkere Modelle wie etwa die Dynamic GP dann die Nase vorn. In ausgewogeneren Szenarien arbeiten beide Varianten dann meist gleich effizient.

Bei geringen Drehzahlen würde ich persönlich jedoch den Venturi HF vorziehen. Der hat nämlich das wertigere Lager und sticht daher weniger mit Nebengeräuschen heraus


----------



## Darkseth (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welcher Gehäuselüfter*

Thx ^^ Werde es ja morgen mal sehen... 
Direkt mal Temperaturen beobachten dann ^^"

Wobei meine GTX 1080 erstmal mit 0.8 Volt läuft.. Der performance verlust ist sehr minimal im verhältnis zum Stromverbrauch (direkt mal volle 100 watt weniger stromverbrauch) und fast 10°C~ weniger temperaturen.


----------

